# Does anyone konw what this is..?



## Jelly_Boo (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys. I think this is in the wrong place, but I wasn't sure where it could go.. sorry. I haven't been on here for a while, but I was just wondering if anyone knows anything that could be causing these symptoms. I'm just so low at the moment because of it. I seem to be a lost cause w/ the doctors, none of them seem to believe me. I cry almost every night because I get so depressed.

Firstly, I've had a headache for almost twelve weeks now. It's never gone. Not once. It's always, always there. It's like a constant pressure, pulling feeling in the top of my head, going all down the back and across my temples. I know this doesn't sound too serious but it is just worrying me sick that it might be something more sinister, especially as it's been here so long. It's getting worse. I also have a lump right a the top (crown) of my head that just hurts all the time, even if I don't press it, but it's hard, like bone, when I do press it. My head and neck feel like they're swollen too.

Secondly, I have a constant cracking in my neck. Now, I've always like pushed my head to the side to crack my neck, but this is a completly different 'cracking' sound. It happens when I breathe. As in, when I breathe out and my shoulders go down, it doesn't crack, but when I breathe in, my neck makes a crackling, sickening, squishy sound. If I go for a while without letting my shoulders go up when I breathe in, when I eventually make them go up, my neck like cracks really hard almost like an electric shock, and I can hear it really loudly as well. It doesn't really hurt, but all the way up the back of my head, there's a sort of prickling, tight pressure, burning feeling. There's a lump right at the top of my neck, near the base of my skull on my spine that hurts when I press it. It makes me feel sick when it cracks too. I'm scared I've got like a throat tumour or something and that's what's making the cracking sound, because it would be like catching on my spine and that would explain the squishy sound because it would be like pressing against it when I breathed. It would explain the lump too..
Ok well maybe this is my OCD getting carried away, but it's still possible.. I've had a blood test (and I have an incredible fear of needles ) and they didn't find anything. But I'm having another one next Monday to count my red blood cells and stuff. If I did have a tumour would it show up in these tests? It's cracks every single time I breathe as well so you can probably imagine, it's getting quite annoying too.

Along with my DP this is making me really depressed.

I'm sorry for whining, I'm just really worried. No one seems to believe I've had the headache for twelve weeks non-stop. Or that my neck cracks every single breath I take. But it's true. x-x And I'm scared that no one knows what it is and also that it's getting worse.
Thanks so much for reading this, and any help or advice is appreciated. Or even comments. >: 
Thanks again <33,
~Jelly


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

I would suggest you to ask the doctors if a tumor can show up in a blood test.You could do that next time (Monday)when you are going to have another blood test.
You say that nobody believes that you have this non-stop headache for 12 weeks.Are you reffering to doctors?That's strange because i think you should do a
CAT scan (computarized axial tomography).Maybe you are starting to suffer from migraines or this could be something else.Anyway,only a CAT scan can tell.
I think that you should go to a hospital and talk to the doctors about the chances they have to put you on a CAT scanner.At least for you to know what you may have and start a treatment for that.


----------



## Jelly_Boo (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Mario, thanks so much for your reply.
I've been to the hospital about the headaches, they suggested it might be migranes and gave me some tablets. I took them for about 3 weeks and it didn't help. Then they thought that it could be some kind of sinus infection: they gave me some antibiotics, three times (all different types). None of those worked, either. x-x No body has mentioned a CAT scan: me and my mum have tried to ask but no one seems to be interested. It's just weird, cus I've never had headaches EVER before this.
And thankyou, I will ask that when I go on Monday. It just happens to be my birthday too. Unlucky? xD 
Thanks again for your help. ^^
~Jelly


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,Jenny
you don?t have to thank me for my reply as we are all here in the forum to help each other.
As i could understand you and your mum already tried to ask the doctors about doing a CAT scan but they are not interested,am i right?
I insist that you should do the CAT Scan as time is passing by and no one is finding what your problem is.In case they still refuse to do a CAT scan in the hospital,i would suggest that if you have the money to afford to pay for a CAT scan in a private clinic,i think you should try to do it.
And i wish you a happy birthday in advance.
If you need some more advise,or even just to talk,do not hesitate to post again.


----------

